# Playboy make up range.



## xSazx (Dec 20, 2005)

Has anyone used anything from it? particurly the lipgloss? would you recommend it?
I can only order it online & the last gloss i ordered was like glue on my lips :/ so I dont wanna go spending more money on makeup i'll never use haha.


----------



## MAC_addict_77 (Dec 20, 2005)

Never heard of it, sorry


----------



## user3 (Dec 20, 2005)

I heard the lip products are good but the e/s is just so-so.
I love the packaging it reminds me of when MAC does playboy items.


For those that want to see what the line looks like you can view and buy it here


----------



## xSazx (Dec 21, 2005)

Cool, thanks, I'll probably order a few lipglosses then


----------



## MAC_addict_77 (Dec 23, 2005)

For that much money, they better be good.


----------



## user3 (Dec 23, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_addict_77* 
_For that much money, they better be good._

 

I know the price is a bit high to say the least.

I when I get some extra cash to spend I might get one thing just to test it out.


----------



## xiahe (Dec 23, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Zap2it* 
_I heard the lip products are good but the e/s is just so-so.
I love the packaging it reminds me of when MAC does playboy items.


For those that want to see what the line looks like you can view and buy it here_

 
oh wow!  the packaging is so cute!  i'm really loving some of those lipglosses...


----------



## doomkitteh (Mar 23, 2009)

It's cheaper in the UK. I tested one of the lipsticks earlier today and am still thinking about it, might go get it tomorrow.


----------



## stronqerx (Mar 24, 2009)

.....


----------



## shazzy99 (Mar 24, 2009)

I have one of the lipglosses, baby pink colour with little sparkles. It is quite nice on, not very pigmented though. The only thing I don't like is that the applicator does not pick up a lot of gloss, so you have to keep dipping over and over to get enough out. It is not thick at all.


----------

